# If you don’t like it leave



## 12692 (Apr 14, 2015)

It amazes me how much negativity is on these boards frankly if you don’t like driving for Uber stop no ones forcing you and stop posting all the negative posts here let’s hear some positive stuff for a change. I make enough to pay my rent pay my bills and have a little leftover for food and I’m happy


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

You start.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

I still can make enough for cocaine and hookers! 

Im kidding. Its cocaine and 1 hooker now.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

MrHollick said:


> It amazes me how much negativity is on these boards frankly if you don’t like driving for Uber stop no ones forcing you and stop posting all the negative posts here let’s hear some positive stuff for a change. I make enough to pay my rent pay my bills and have a little leftover for food and I’m happy


Regarding this forum,

*If you don’t like it leave*


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

There would be nothing to post about and the forum would go under. Do you want people to just make up heartfelt encounters and unicorn posts?


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

Another Uber puppet.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

MrHollick said:


> I make enough to pay my rent pay my bills and have a little leftover for food and I’m happy


Well if that's what makes you happy then great.

However your likely a new driver and haven't yet figured out the costs of doing Uber for a living. I have and it doesn't compensate appropriately for the amount of effort required compared to working a normal job.

For instance I drove an incredible 100,000 miles last year and only cleared after taxes $20,000 to live on. That's actively driving 7 hours a day, every day last year. Not including wait times, or other times online without a trip. That comes out to about 18 hours a day, everyday last year. The most anyone could do because they need to go offline 6 hours to recharge the 12 hours of driving clock.

So let's say I was putting in 10 hours days, that's 70 hours a week of work for $30k before taxes and $20k afterwards.

Heck last year was a GREAT year, the years before it was $15k clear on 85,000 miles. This year is looking to be the same $15k clear.

Why so little? Because there is a LOT of hidden costs in this business, biggest one is putting ones vehicle depreciation into the bank so they have enough to replace the vehicle they are driving.

Car loaners don't qualify Uber as an reliable income source. Your one accident away from walking or using Uber yourself. So it's imperative to have substantial funds available to buy yourself a decent replacement vehicle as soon as possible.

If your just living hand to mouth, then your ripe to fall.

Also another drag is getting deactivated, since your driving more equates to more tickets, Uber supposedly suspends drivers with 3 or more moving violations in three years, but each state could be different according to the deal with the commercial insurance carrier they use.

I'll give you a good rule to follow, set your odometer trip meter everyday and make it a contest to make more on the app, including tips, than the odometer reads everyday.

If you can do that, then your doing great! 👍


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Well if that's what makes you happy then great.
> 
> However your likely a new driver and haven't yet figured out the costs of doing Uber for a living. I have and it doesn't compensate appropriately for the amount of effort required compared to working a normal job.
> 
> ...


Seems OP joined this forum in 2015.

Further, you are advocating that one dollar a mile is a worthy goal.

Maybe OP could teach you a thing or two.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

MrHollick said:


> I make enough to pay my rent


----------



## shorttrips=$ (Oct 5, 2021)

Rampage said:


> You start.


right?!..dude must be the CEO'S nephew and takes $17 Walmart orders with 11 stops all day ..lol!


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Mr. Holly Licker.

Very suspect.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

I dont think people realize its fun to complain, it gives people stress relief, that being said we do need a thread where positive experiences with Uber can be shared..........like my friend said he got a $100 tip


----------



## Conporbos (Oct 11, 2017)

MrHollick said:


> It amazes me how much negativity is on these boards frankly if you don’t like driving for Uber stop no ones forcing you and stop posting all the negative posts here let’s hear some positive stuff for a change. I make enough to pay my rent pay my bills and have a little leftover for food and I’m happy


Geez, why do you gotta be so negative about negativity.


----------



## pohunohi27 (9 mo ago)

MrHollick said:


> It amazes me how much negativity is on these boards frankly if you don’t like driving for Uber stop no ones forcing you and stop posting all the negative posts here let’s hear some positive stuff for a change. I make enough to pay my rent pay my bills and have a little leftover for food and I’m happy


Yeah man if you don’t like it leave never heard that shit before. Man don’t strike don’t do anything to improve your working conditions just leave.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

MrHollick said:


> It amazes me how much negativity is on these boards frankly if you don’t like driving for Uber stop no ones forcing you and stop posting all the negative posts here let’s hear some positive stuff for a change. I make enough to pay my rent pay my bills and have a little leftover for food and I’m happy


aye aye sir


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

MrHollick said:


> It amazes me how much negativity is on these boards frankly if you don’t like driving for Uber stop no ones forcing you and stop posting all the negative posts here let’s hear some positive stuff for a change. I make enough to pay my rent pay my bills and have a little leftover for food and I’m happy


I post enough positive stuff that I’ve been accused of being a shill for Uber

I make enough, that when added to my other income, is enough to meet my needs

Sooner or later I’ll sell my house and capture enough equity to both meet my needs and pay the rent at a senior living facility without Uber but until then …

I’m Happy


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

MrHollick said:


> It amazes me how much negativity is on these boards frankly if you don’t like driving for Uber stop no ones forcing you and stop posting all the negative posts here let’s hear some positive stuff for a change. I make enough to pay my rent pay my bills and have a little leftover for food and I’m happy


I'm thinking that you are easily amazed. We all do things we don't like. I don't particularly like driving for Uber but I do drive when there's enough money in it to net $30 an hour or better. I don't like working for a company that has no ethical standards. So is it reasonable for me to warn others of Uber's deceit so that they may avoid it as well? 

In other words, may I please have permission to keep posting negative things about Uber here?


----------



## HobNobByBob (8 mo ago)

I mean, if you have even the slightest inkling of knowing how to work the app, and I mean work in a figurative sense, you can make good $.

-Knowing when and where surges are likely to pop up
-Not accepting trips or putting around in the outskirts, driving 15 minutes to do a 5 minute ride
-Not sitting in the airport lot with 50+ other cars in the queue
-Turning off requests until you drop off your current ride (take a minute to consider why this is beneficial.)
-Not using the Uber GPS

I mean, I averaged just shy of 50 an hour last night. Do I like that my riders were paying $100+ for their rides and I saw only $45-50 of that? Of course not. I reserve my right to ***** about that.


----------



## pohunohi27 (9 mo ago)

Cdub2k said:


> aye aye sir


Nobody is not saying to be happy but don’t throw your negativity on the rest of. Especially if we are unsatisfied that’s none of your freaking business. If we don’t like it leave? don’t try to work within the system to make it better? you’re an idiot because you think you’re right and everybody’s wrong, That’s the epitome of an asshole.


----------



## pohunohi27 (9 mo ago)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I'm thinking that you are easily amazed. We all do things we don't like. I don't particularly like driving for Uber but I do drive when there's enough money in it to net $30 an hour or better. I don't like working for a company that has no ethical standards. So is it reasonable for me to warn others of Uber's deceit so that they may avoid it as well?
> 
> In other words, may I please have permission to keep posting negative things about Uber here?


That’s why it’s hard to reply to assholes that always say just leave. What do you say to people that have such a low IQ that they don’t understand that it’s OK to criticize Uber.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

pohunohi27 said:


> That’s why it’s hard to reply to ****** that always say just leave. What do you say to people that have such a low IQ that they don’t understand that it’s OK to criticize Uber.


The problem is many stupid advocate something that will hurt others and not help them


----------



## pohunohi27 (9 mo ago)

HobNobByBob said:


> I mean, if you have even the slightest inkling of knowing how to work the app, and I mean work in a figurative sense, you can make good $.
> 
> -Knowing when and where surges are likely to pop up
> -Not accepting trips or putting around in the outskirts, driving 15 minutes to do a 5 minute ride
> ...


I mean this isn’t for the stupid people, only for the people that are willing to listen, if they take away all the bonuses and incentives and then take more of a percentage of your take home and you’re left with say .35 per mile how are you still going to be on here saying oh yeah I’m making $45-$50 an hour when we know that’s total bullshit if you’re making $.64 per mile there’s no way you’re making $45-$50 an hour or maybe your market is paying.70 per mile you’re still not making $45-$50 an hour unless you’re doing UberLUX Uber black Uber select or Uber SUV even XL is barely making what Uber was paying last year. Because people don’t take into account the percentages that they take out of your account or earnings. But for some reason there’s always an idiot who says you don’t like it leave. I say just mind your own business and don’t worry about what other people do or say it’s none of your ****ing business.


----------



## pohunohi27 (9 mo ago)

wallae said:


> The problem is many stupid advocate something that will hurt others and not help them
> [/QUOTEwhat is Uber doing for the benefit of drivers that you feel advocating is stupid.?


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Just pennies short of 500 in 16 hours
20 a trip
31 an hour when I feel like working


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

I don’t want a bunch of people who look like homeless that never bothered to finish hs turning this into a 12 hour shift- unable to decline rides- for 15 an hour because they wrongly think a union will get them big money 
It won’t


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

haji said:


> Another Uber puppet.


No, I've never thought that of you.



ObeyTheNumbers said:


> I drove an incredible 100,000 miles last year


I don't believe you at all. At least not with gig platforms.



oldfart said:


> I post enough positive stuff that I’ve been accused of being a shill for Uber


Welcome aboard!



pohunohi27 said:


> I say just mind your own business and don’t worry about what other people do or say it’s none of your ****ing business.


Triggered? 😉


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

MrHollick said:


> It amazes me how much negativity is on these boards frankly if you don’t like driving for Uber stop no ones forcing you and stop posting all the negative posts here let’s hear some positive stuff for a change. I make enough to pay my rent pay my bills and have a little leftover for food and I’m happy


If a thread and/or post is to negative for you, then move on to the next.

Great that you’re happy.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Invisible said:


> If a thread and/or post is to negative for you, then move on to the next.
> 
> Great that you’re happy.


Union promised me a high minimum wage


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

> If you don’t like it leave


Forgot the comma:

If you don’t like it, leave


----------



## pohunohi27 (9 mo ago)




----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I hope you all realize that whining about Uber here accomplishes nothing and is a complete waste of time. 
Nobody here has any power at Uber and can change nothing. If you need to complain complain to Uber. They probably won’t do anything but the chances are better than crying here. 
This should be a place for constructive posts that will help other drivers be better at what they do. 
If you need to constantly complain then maybe Rideshare isn’t for you. if you really are trapped in to working for someone you dislike this much I feel sorry for you. 
There are help wanted signs everywhere.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

pohunohi27 said:


> That’s why it’s hard to reply to ****** that always say just leave. What do you say to people that have such a low IQ that they don’t understand that it’s OK to criticize Uber.


It’s fine to complain to Uber, where you have a chance (however small) of improving something. Crying here is just waste your time and energy.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

dnlbaboof said:


> we do need a thread where positive experiences with Uber can be shared.


If you’re looking to share positive experiences, exit now and go join the Mary Kay beauty sales forum.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> I drove an incredible 100,000 miles last year and only cleared after taxes $20,000 to live on.


Bullshit. 
Maybe, if you’re a full time trucker. In that case, you could have cleared over $100,000 after taxes…without beating the shit outta your own car.
Be real…_obey the “numbers.” _


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

oldfart said:


> Sooner or later I’ll sell my house and capture enough equity to both meet my needs and pay the rent at a senior living facility


Oh God, living in a senior living facility or death's waiting room would be a fate worse than death. And then you meet death.

Thanks for brightening up my day!


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

pohunohi27 said:


> That’s why it’s hard to reply to ****** that always say just leave. What do you say to people that have such a low IQ that they don’t understand that it’s OK to criticize Uber.


You say "i like lamp."


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> You say "i like lamp."


I love lamp!


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Regarding this forum,
> 
> *If you don’t like it leave*


Negative ✅️


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Well if that's what makes you happy then great.
> 
> However your likely a new driver and haven't yet figured out the costs of doing Uber for a living. I have and it doesn't compensate appropriately for the amount of effort required compared to working a normal job.
> 
> ...


 You drove 10000 miles and only had 20000 to live off of common you should quit immediately you are absolutely hustling backwards


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

MrHollick said:


> It amazes me how much negativity is on these boards frankly if you don’t like driving for Uber stop no ones forcing you and stop posting all the negative posts here let’s hear some positive stuff for a change. I make enough to pay my rent pay my bills and have a little leftover for food and I’m happy


 You will learn the ignore button is your friend


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Oh God, living in a senior living facility or death's waiting room would be a fate worse than death. And then you meet death.
> 
> Thanks for brightening up my day!


Ignored ✅️


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Ms.Doe said:


> Negative ✅️


Hell yeah!

By the way, I will be lodging a formal complaint about your complaint about my complaint about the OP's complaint.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Ms.Doe said:


> Ignored ✅️


Couldn't care less ✅️


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Heisenburger said:


> I love lamp!


Loves overrated. It implies you care more then you should.

I love cocaine and hookers would be a true statement however.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

MrHollick said:


> It amazes me how much negativity is on these boards frankly if you don’t like driving for Uber stop no ones forcing you and stop posting all the negative posts here let’s hear some positive stuff for a change. I make enough to pay my rent pay my bills and have a little leftover for food and I’m happy


No.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> Loves overrated. It implies you care more then you should.
> 
> I love cocaine and hookers would be a true statement however.


Nothing better than crawling around some dingy motel room strung out & jonesing as the sun rises with a couple of
streetwalkers searching the stained dirty carpet for the 20 piece one of you dropped. 


Good times man!


----------



## montecristo (Aug 15, 2020)

W00dbutcher said:


> I still can make enough for cocaine and hookers!
> 
> Im kidding. Its cocaine and 1 hooker now.


Calm down, Hunter.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Ironic we are here complaining about the guy that wants everything to be positive. You can't break us!


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Mr Clean over here with a useful and original topic.

By the way I recently bought a magic eraser to get rid of some paw marks from my dog and it didn't work for shit. Magic my ass.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

MrHollick said:


> It amazes me how much negativity is on these boards


That's what paying shills does: it increases their personal output of volume.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Judge and Jury said:


> Seems OP joined this forum in 2015.
> 
> Further, you are advocating that one dollar a mile is a worthy goal.
> 
> Maybe OP could teach you a thing or two.


He joined 7 years ago and only has 54 posts and somehow he has been recently motivated to come on here and suggest we focus on the positive. This is who we should get our advice from? Hmmm....


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Atavar said:


> There are help wanted signs everywhere.


They're all way too good for those gigs: they *demand* $34 per hour, *every* hour of *every* workday, for 40 hours of *every* week, for 52 weeks *every* year.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

pohunohi27 said:


> That’s why it’s hard to reply to ****** that always say just leave. What do you say to people that have such a low IQ that they don’t understand that it’s OK to criticize Uber.


You joined in April 2022 just to tell us how good Uber is if we make the best of it? At a time when driver's are getting screwed more now than ever before? Does this fit the " A Day Late And A Dollar Short" narrative?

*** I think I may have misunderstood the point you were making. If that is the case apologies for my ignorance.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> They're all way too good for those gigs: they *demand* $34 per hour, *every* hour of *every* workday, for 40 hours of *every* week, for 52 weeks *every* year.


Lol. Ya ain’t getting that with rideshare. It comes down to if you want to make big bucks get an education. There is no get rich quick gig for ignorant laborers.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> Nothing better than crawling around some dingy motel room strung out & jonesing as the sun rises with a couple of
> streetwalkers searching the stained dirty carpet for the 20 piece one of you dropped.
> 
> 
> Good times man!


Dude that's crack. We don't do crack!

Have some self respect. We only snort cocaine out of the crack of the ass of a hooker.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> Nothing better than crawling around some dingy motel room strung out & jonesing as the sun rises with a couple of
> streetwalkers searching the stained dirty carpet for the 20 piece one of you dropped.
> 
> 
> Good times man!


This is oddly specific...


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Atavar said:


> Ya ain’t getting that with rideshare.


Don't tell this guy:


Disgusted Driver said:


> I'm thinking that you are easily amazed. We all do things we don't like. I don't particularly like driving for Uber but I do *drive when there's enough money in it to net $30 an hour or better.* I don't like working for a company that has no ethical standards. So is it reasonable for me to warn others of Uber's deceit so that they may avoid it as well?
> 
> In other words, may I please have permission to keep posting negative things about Uber here?


----------



## Tom2323 (8 mo ago)

MrHollick said:


> It amazes me how much negativity is on these boards frankly if you don’t like driving for Uber stop no ones forcing you and stop posting all the negative posts here let’s hear some positive stuff for a change. I make enough to pay my rent pay my bills and have a little leftover for food and I’m happy


So your point is everyone should be happy just because they barely scrape a living doing this like you?


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Tom2323 said:


> So your point is everyone should be happy just because they barely scrape a living doing this like you?


Because they have no skills to sell other than being able to drive a car🤣


----------



## Tom2323 (8 mo ago)

wallae said:


> Because they have no skills to sell other than being able to drive a car🤣


Is it sad, funny or both 😂😥


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> Dude that's crack


Totato, tahmato .


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Uberyouber said:


> This is oddly specific...


It's not like I described the hookers in detail!


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> Totato, tahmato .


No its not.

Crack makes you paranoid, coke makes you wanna investigate everything around you.

Crack does not last as long as coke.

Crack, like stated, makes you fiend for things on the floor that are not there, Coke once it's gone you don't crawl around on the floor.

Crack is not socially acceptable at a party, coke is.

And here is the most import reason crack and cocaine are different;
You cannot smoke crack from a prostitutes ass. Unless of course you are @Anubis and that is something totally different and we won't get into that here.

It's important to distinguish the difference between the two and not classify them as the same. This is especially important of people who are just starting out and do not understand the difference.


----------



## John_in_NY (Oct 22, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I'm thinking that you are easily amazed. We all do things we don't like. I don't particularly like driving for Uber but I do drive when there's enough money in it to net $30 an hour or better. I don't like working for a company that has no ethical standards. So is it reasonable for me to warn others of Uber's deceit so that they may avoid it as well?
> 
> In other words, may I please have permission to keep posting negative things about Uber here?


Well said. It's a revolving door operation.

Some retirees and those that are subsidized by the government can do okay.

Rideshare apps are truly made for "I'm heading that way" rides.

With a lot more layoffs on the horizon. There is going to be a tsunami of drivers.

Then come the car repossessions.


----------



## Tom2323 (8 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> No its not.
> 
> Crack makes you paranoid, coke makes you wanna investigate everything around you.
> 
> ...


Your knowledge of illicit felony type drugs is disturbing to say the least.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Tom2323 said:


> Your knowledge of illicit felony type drugs is disturbing to say the least.


What?

Don't look at me like that,
I just know stuff.


----------



## Tom2323 (8 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> What?
> 
> I know stuff.


Wikipedia i am sure 😂


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Tom2323 said:


> Wikipedia i am sure 😂


Please. Wiki.

I knew this before the internet was established by Al Gore.

Im an OG from when you had to turn on channel 3 and flip a switch to get HBO.

That's if Mom and Dad didn't lock it and actually take the key from the HBO box.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

Judge and Jury said:


> Seems OP joined this forum in 2015.
> 
> Further, you are advocating that one dollar a mile is a worthy goal.
> 
> Maybe OP could teach you a thing or two.


And I've been driving professionally before this forum existed or Uber was a glimmer in Travis Kalanick's eye.

And you have to admit the OP's post is rather newbie like, and only 54 posts in 8 years?

I've only been here a few months and already substantially surpassed his content creation.

So does 'join date' really frigging matter or what you bring the table?

I bring hard learned experience, all the OP has is a whine. 😁

I am the king here and don't you all forget it. 😆


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> am the king here and don't you all forget it. 😆


Yor claiming your that little piece of white spec atop a pile of shit? 




Guess they never told ya the white spec is shit also. 

Lmaoshidmsat!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> And I've been driving professionally before this forum existed or Uber was a glimmer in Travis Kalanick's eye.
> 
> And you have to admit the OP's post is rather newbie like, and only 54 posts in 8 years?
> 
> ...


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

oldfart said:


> Sooner or later I’ll sell my house and capture enough equity to both meet my needs and pay the rent at a senior living facility


For me, living in a senior living facility (God's waiting room) would be a suboptimal experience and one that I would avoid at all costs.


----------



## Tom2323 (8 mo ago)

elelegido said:


> For me, living in a senior living facility (God's waiting room) would be a suboptimal experience and one that I would avoid at all costs.


Better off cashing it in and ended it all up some place warm down south staring at curvy Dominicans swimming in the ocean than watching muri bunds limping on canes in a home.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Tom2323 said:


> muri bunds


moribund


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> I am the king here and don't you all forget it. 😆


At least you're humble!


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

Ted Fink said:


> At least you're humble!


Right I didn't say I was God, just King. 👑.

Somebody stop me! 😆


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Right I didn't say I was God, just King. 👑.
> 
> Somebody stop me! 😆


At least you're not Mango Mussolini, AKA the orange turd.


----------



## Tom2323 (8 mo ago)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Right I didn't say I was God, just King. 👑.
> 
> Somebody stop me! 😆


King of a halfway house on Skid Row


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Right I didn't say I was God, just King. 👑.
> 
> Somebody stop me! 😆


You working a Jim Carrey vibe here? Somebody stop me? (The mask?)


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> Im an OG from when you had to turn on channel 3 and flip a switch to get HBO.


Haha. I remember that. Then we got the new box and you could watch the scrambled pay channels and catch the occasional boob shot on Cinemax after dark! 



ObeyTheNumbers said:


> I've only been here a few months and already substantially surpassed his content creation.


You're obviously confused. 
Quantity, especially in a short tome seldom equals quality.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

Boca Ratman said:


> Quantity, especially in a short tome seldom equals quality.


I got both, I'm over the top good! 🥳

Look out Comedy Central! 😎


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> No its not.
> 
> Crack makes you paranoid, coke makes you wanna investigate everything around you.
> 
> ...


Shooting herion is not a socially acceptable party trick either but washing down a vicodin or two with your cocktail used to be practically mandatory. 






W00dbutcher said:


> And here is the most import reason crack and cocaine are different;
> You cannot smoke crack from a prostitutes ass. Unless of course you are @Anubis and that is something totally different and we won't get into that here.
> 
> It's important to distinguish the difference between the two and not classify them as the same. This is especially important of people who are just starting out and do not understand the difference.


I don't know, I've got a few mental images after reading this that just might work.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> Coke once it's gone you don't crawl around on the floor.


I don't know about this, at some point someone always seems to stands up with the mirror/ picture frame on their lap and the pile winds up scattered in the carpet . 😆 🤣 😂


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> I got both, I'm over the top good! 🥳
> 
> Look out Comedy Central! 😎


Oh? When do we get to see your quality content?


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

MrHollick said:


> It amazes me how much negativity is on these boards frankly if you don’t like driving for Uber stop no ones forcing you and stop posting all the negative posts here let’s hear some positive stuff for a change. I make enough to pay my rent pay my bills and have a little leftover for food and I’m happy


----------



## TeaintheD (Jul 11, 2021)

MrHollick said:


> It amazes me how much negativity is on these boards frankly if you don’t like driving for Uber stop no ones forcing you and stop posting all the negative posts here let’s hear some positive stuff for a change. I make enough to pay my rent pay my bills and have a little leftover for food and I’m happy


These are the people that would complain about winning the lotto. The issue is their mind, not the situation.


----------



## Mr Ocasio (Aug 9, 2016)

MrHollick said:


> It amazes me how much negativity is on these boards frankly if you don’t like driving for Uber stop no ones forcing you and stop posting all the negative posts here let’s hear some positive stuff for a change. I make enough to pay my rent pay my bills and have a little leftover for food and I’m happy


Uber is here so Uber can make money period. If this forum gives you an out to relief some stress and it is the equivalent of you feeling better by screaming really loud your frustration go for it.
You can be successful with Uber or you can go broke, the experience is different for everyone but you have to consider many factors first.

The market you drive in is important. In a market where calls are constantly coming in and the demand if high you can be successful. It all depends on your tactic, planning and behavior. But you have to be smart, it will not come easy. Eliminating non-paid miles is a must.
Slow markets require a different tactic like planning your on-line schedule to peak hours only. Maybe being a morning and afternoon rush hour driver, but even that has to be carefully considered. Doing Uber should be a way to make additional income and not the main source. However the reality is that this is the only option for some people.
This is an open forum, people should be able to post whatever they want. If you want to vent make a thread about your complaining, if you want to showcase your success, make a thread about that.
My experience was I used to make a lot of money in the early days. I stopped driving once the market got saturated with drivers and the incentives went down. I mean who remembers to $500 incentives Friday night to Sunday night for 25 rides? And on top of that 20 of those rides were almost guaranteed to be 4.0 surge. Chicago market.


----------



## duncanoneil1214 (10 mo ago)

pohunohi27 said:


> ... if they take away all the bonuses and incentives and then take more of a percentage of your take home and you’re left with say .35 per mile how are you still going to be on here saying oh yeah I’m making $45-$50 an hour when we know that’s total bullshit if you’re making $.64 per mile there’s no way you’re making $45-$50 ... Because people don’t take into account the percentages that they take out of your account or earnings.


Look this is simple! Why do you assert that only the "rate per mile" matters?
If I get $417.85 for the week and put in 16.08 hours I made $26.87 per hour!
This process of taking stuff out is for the sole purpose of making it seem like a bad gig.
Understand I have problems with the workings of Uber, regularly raise the fare to the customer and sharing none of the raise with the driver.


----------



## jtk131604 (Apr 12, 2017)

Uber is one of the best things that ever happened to me. It taught me a lot about liars and thieves and how to avoid them, no matter how big their smiles and positivity.


----------



## Alex1982 (Mar 21, 2021)

pohunohi27 said:


> I mean this isn’t for the stupid people, only for the people that are willing to listen, if they take away all the bonuses and incentives and then take more of a percentage of your take home and you’re left with say .35 per mile how are you still going to be on here saying oh yeah I’m making $45-$50 an hour when we know that’s total bullshit if you’re making $.64 per mile there’s no way you’re making $45-$50 an hour or maybe your market is paying.70 per mile you’re still not making $45-$50 an hour unless you’re doing UberLUX Uber black Uber select or Uber SUV even XL is barely making what Uber was paying last year. Because people don’t take into account the percentages that they take out of your account or earnings. But for some reason there’s always an idiot who says you don’t like it leave. I say just mind your own business and don’t worry about what other people do or say it’s none of your ****ing business.


I was making $60 an hour in SF.


----------



## teresamcconaha1972 (7 mo ago)

Alex1982 said:


> I was making $60 an hour in SF.


So true


----------



## Mikep the kangaroo (7 mo ago)

pohunohi27 said:


> I mean this isn’t for the stupid people, only for the people that are willing to listen, if they take away all the bonuses and incentives and then take more of a percentage of your take home and you’re left with say .35 per mile how are you still going to be on here saying oh yeah I’m making $45-$50 an hour when we know that’s total bullshit if you’re making $.64 per mile there’s no way you’re making $45-$50 an hour or maybe your market is paying.70 per mile you’re still not making $45-$50 an hour unless you’re doing UberLUX Uber black Uber select or Uber SUV even XL is barely making what Uber was paying last year. Because people don’t take into account the percentages that they take out of your account or earnings. But for some reason there’s always an idiot who says you don’t like it leave. I say just mind your own business and don’t worry about what other people do or say it’s none of your ****ing business.


I don’t know how many times I started at my usual 3-3:30am with a $15-$27 surcharge directly under my location indicator. I start up and always get only $5-$8 instead of the higher rate. 
bait and switch never in our favor. 
so many incentives taken away in the last 5 years. 
only the smartest drivers can survive long term.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Heisenburger said:


> They're all way too good for those gigs: they *demand* $34 per hour, *every* hour of *every* workday, for 40 hours of *every* week, for 52 weeks *every* year.


I would take $30 but they need to 
give me 80 hours a week. 
Otherwise it would be a cut in pay
and I want the money..


----------



## Hih1 (9 mo ago)

oldfart said:


> Sooner or later I’ll sell my house and capture enough equity to both meet my needs and pay the rent at a senior living facility without Uber but until then …


If you have 10 years before you hit a facility, have your family strip your assets. There's a 10 year Medicaid penalty for that. Then let Medicaid pay for the facility. It will be sub par, but your family will keep your assets.


----------



## Chrisgotcheated (Nov 18, 2017)

pohunohi27 said:


> I mean this isn’t for the stupid people, only for the people that are willing to listen, if they take away all the bonuses and incentives and then take more of a percentage of your take home and you’re left with say .35 per mile how are you still going to be on here saying oh yeah I’m making $45-$50 an hour when we know that’s total bullshit if you’re making $.64 per mile there’s no way you’re making $45-$50 an hour or maybe your market is paying.70 per mile you’re still not making $45-$50 an hour unless you’re doing UberLUX Uber black Uber select or Uber SUV even XL is barely making what Uber was paying last year. Because people don’t take into account the percentages that they take out of your account or earnings. But for some reason there’s always an idiot who says you don’t like it leave. I say just mind your own business and don’t worry about what other people do or say it’s none of your ****ing business.


Anyone on here saying they are making $30 an hour after gas and expenses is full of shit. See you guys haven’t seen Uber at it’s worst. You know the insurance for all their leases and owned cars is worthless it’s a company they created when need arose to keep money themselves just like with their background check company they started when they needed that. Those guys were rejecting everyone because they were reading the legend for dmv codes and thought everyone had all of these violations. They have theft of yours and customers money written right into code. They hired zen desk for customer Service with the express intent on do anything with the calls you want as long as we don’t get them. For a small fender bender you will be kicked off application until you jump through all their hoops. Let’s face it the exact opposite is true you have to be pretty stupid or desperate to make it more than 60 days with uber. Corporate America or a large part of it has said if they make it at Uber beyond 90 days they probably not the type of person we want here so anyone with Uber on resume is filed in the trash. They are regarded as the dregs of society and uber treats them accordingly. So please, it’s not for the stupid? It’s exclusively for the logic impaired.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Hih1 said:


> If you have 10 years before you hit a facility, have your family strip your assets. There's a 10 year Medicaid penalty for that. Then let Medicaid pay for the facility. It will be sub par, but your family will keep your assets.


To heck with them; they can get their own assets! I'd rather spend mine being cared for by a willing-to-please Latina nurse on some tropical beach in Central America.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> Forgot the comma:
> 
> If you don’t like it, leave


You’re trolling because of grammatical errors. 😀


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Chrisgotcheated said:


> Anyone on here saying they are making $30 an hour after gas and expenses is full of shit. See you guys haven’t seen Uber at it’s worst. You know the insurance for all their leases and owned cars is worthless it’s a company they created when need arose to keep money themselves just like with their background check company they started when they needed that. Those guys were rejecting everyone because they were reading the legend for dmv codes and thought everyone had all of these violations. They have theft of yours and customers money written right into code. They hired zen desk for customer Service with the express intent on do anything with the calls you want as long as we don’t get them. For a small fender bender you will be kicked off application until you jump through all their hoops. Let’s face it the exact opposite is true you have to be pretty stupid or desperate to make it more than 60 days with uber. Corporate America or a large part of it has said if they make it at Uber beyond 90 days they probably not the type of person we want here so anyone with Uber on resume is filed in the trash. They are regarded as the dregs of society and uber treats them accordingly. So please, it’s not for the stupid? It’s exclusively for the logic impaired.


So you don't like Uber, noted. And we all understand why, although this rambling rant is kinda all over the place.

Who said they were making $30/hr after expenses? I make about $33/hr YTD but that is BEFORE expenses. Not sure where this claim came from... although I do think it's possible in the right market working the right hours. But not for most and not in most markets.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

MrHollick said:


> It amazes me how much negativity is on these boards frankly if you don’t like driving for Uber stop no ones forcing you and stop posting all the negative posts here let’s hear some positive stuff for a change. I make enough to pay my rent pay my bills and have a little leftover for food and I’m happy


You're in an unlubricated market. Once the ants arrive with the lube it'll get penetrated well. Your the lucky few like @25rides7daysaweek


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Ted Fink said:


> So you don't like Uber, noted. And we all understand why, although this rambling rant is kinda all over the place.
> 
> Who said they were making $30/hr after expenses? I make about $33/hr YTD but that is BEFORE expenses. Not sure where this claim came from... although I do think it's possible in the right market working the right hours. But not for most and not in most markets.





Ted Fink said:


> So you don't like Uber, noted. And we all understand why, although this rambling rant is kinda all over the place.
> 
> Who said they were making $30/hr after expenses? I make about $33/hr YTD but that is BEFORE expenses. Not sure where this claim came from... although I do think it's possible in the right market working the right hours. But not for most and not in most markets.


That dude was cheated theres not going to be any logical conversations w him. He probably drives in the Croatia market. I dont think anybody ever claims how much money they clear. Really it's how much money you make before taxes and expenses. When you are going to get a job nobody ever says "there will be taxes on your earnings and you will only actually take home 85% of the number we quoted you for salary".
My niece just did a stint in the peace corps and scored her first job at some huge worldwide Corp w a starting salary of 120k. Obviously we are going to pay taxes but idt anyone that was ever doing any hiring told people "you are going to pay taxes on this, buy suitable clothing and get a car to drive to work" 
A guy like cheated or obey the numbers is gonna say they get 10 miles to the gallon and have a $500 car repair every week. In many cases you probably already know these guys are just clowns whining to anyone who will listen or argue about it..


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Anubis said:


> You're in an unlubricated market. Once the ants arrive with the lube it'll get penetrated well. Your the lucky few like @25rides7daysaweek


I saw some really interesting statistic a while ago that may have indicated why your market wasnt that great. Do you guys have some absurdly low unemployment #s? I thought I saw some # like 4%.
Maybe that's why you might have too many drivers huh? What was the name of that program you were running to use the phone as a dashcam if you remember? I took an old phone and installed an led scrolling program on it to scroll out a bunch of tourist and feel good stuff along w messages reminding them to tip me and checked the placement on it for dashcam usage simultaneously.
It's too early to know if it's working yet but I'll 
update you soon as enough data is in to report


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

jtk131604 said:


> Uber is one of the best things that ever happened to me. It taught me a lot about liars and thieves and how to avoid them, no matter how big their smiles and positivity.


If you grew up in my family, you'd have learned that all that before kindergarten.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Mikep the kangaroo said:


> only the smartest drivers can survive long term.


 QFT



Invisible said:


> You’re trolling because of grammatical errors. 😀


Yeah, it's called ethical trolling.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Hih1 said:


> If you have 10 years before you hit a facility, have your family strip your assets. There's a 10 year Medicaid penalty for that. Then let Medicaid pay for the facility. It will be sub par, but your family will keep your assets.


I understand how to scam Medicaid but I don’t want to live in a sub par place and have to depend on minimum wage people to wipe my ass

The reason im driving is so the real money will be there when I need it

Mi kids are doing well, I don’t need to make my plans for them


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> QFT
> 
> Yeah, it's called ethical trolling.


I’ll start doing the ethical trolling for you. 😀


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> If you grew up in my family, you'd have learned that all that before kindergarten.


If you grew up part of your life in the social service system like I did, everything you learned was from kindergarten. Love that poem btw by Robert Fulgram.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> That dude was cheated theres not going to be any logical conversations w him. He probably drives in the Croatia market. I dont think anybody ever claims how much money they clear. Really it's how much money you make before taxes and expenses. When you are going to get a job nobody ever says "there will be taxes on your earnings and you will only actually take home 85% of the number we quoted you for salary".
> My niece just did a stint in the peace corps and scored her first job at some huge worldwide Corp w a starting salary of 120k. Obviously we are going to pay taxes but idt anyone that was ever doing any hiring told people "you are going to pay taxes on this, buy suitable clothing and get a car to drive to work"
> A guy like cheated or obey the numbers is gonna say they get 10 miles to the gallon and have a $500 car repair every week. In many cases you probably already know these guys are just clowns whining to anyone who will listen or argue about it..


No, but there is a difference between gross earnings, net earnings and post tax earnings. If you took in $30 but you spent $20 to do it you only made $10. The amount you made is after you pay expenses - gas, maintenance, repairs, tires, insurance, etc…
‘Taxes are a separate issue


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I saw some really interesting statistic a while ago that may have indicated why your market wasnt that great. Do you guys have some absurdly low unemployment #s? I thought I saw some # like 4%.
> Maybe that's why you might have too many drivers huh? What was the name of that program you were running to use the phone as a dashcam if you remember? I took an old phone and installed an led scrolling program on it to scroll out a bunch of tourist and feel good stuff along w messages reminding them to tip me and checked the placement on it for dashcam usage simultaneously.
> It's too early to know if it's working yet but I'll
> update you soon as enough data is in to report


It can record the videos into SD card and fyi might wanna make video setting 720p to save on storage.


----------



## Zomron (Oct 15, 2018)

wallae said:


> The problem is many stupid advocate something that will hurt others and not help them


You mean, like all those fools who pushed Dr Death Fauci's lethal injections?


----------



## Zomron (Oct 15, 2018)

Ms.Doe said:


> You drove 10000 miles and only had 20000 to live off of common you should quit immediately you are absolutely hustling backwards


I drove Uber (passengers) for about 1 -1/2 years and then about another 2 years just doing deliveries. I put 200,000 km on the car in that time. I paid to have the car regularly serviced and for insurance (about 140 monthly), gas (about $400-600 monthly) and one accident ($3500 denied by Uber because i was driving SKIP at the time -- in fact, Uber didn't even respond). Based on my after-tax income of about $1500 monthly after expenses, i would say that Uber is not meant to be a permanent job or even to come close; my IT work gives me about 3 to 4 times the income before tax; and nothing close to the expenses. Uber is a rip off and a slave-wage sweatshop and if you disagree, you're both ignorant and stupid.


----------



## Zomron (Oct 15, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> No.


Good luck getting married or finding a proper job: Uber is not only perveived as a low-wage or slave-wage gig for illegal immigrants, students, or people who simply can't find a real job, it IS a low-wage/slave-wage gig for illegal immigrants, students, or people who cannot find a real job. AND THAT REALITY AFFECTS YOUR LIFE CHANCES AT EVER GETTING A HOME, WIFE, or REAL JOB.


----------



## Mr Ocasio (Aug 9, 2016)

duncanoneil1214 said:


> Look this is simple! Why do you assert that only the "rate per mile" matters?
> If I get $417.85 for the week and put in 16.08 hours I made $26.87 per hour!
> This process of taking stuff out is for the sole purpose of making it seem like a bad gig.
> Understand I have problems with the workings of Uber, regularly raise the fare to the customer and sharing none of the raise with the driver.


What’s is the gross and the net? Each mile will cost you. Gas? Maintenance? Food? Repairs? If you look at it solely on what you made per hour gross then at the end of the year you are in for a big surprise. Anyone can drive for UBER and I am not judging. I am just saying to look at the real numbers.


----------



## Zomron (Oct 15, 2018)

Tom2323 said:


> Better off cashing it in and ended it all up some place warm down south staring at curvy Dominicans swimming in the ocean than watching muri bunds limping on canes in a home.


I think you meant "moribunds".


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Zomron said:


> I drove Uber (passengers) for about 1 -1/2 years and then about another 2 years just doing deliveries. I put 200,000 km on the car in that time. I paid to have the car regularly serviced and for insurance (about 140 monthly), gas (about $400-600 monthly) and one accident ($3500 denied by Uber because i was driving SKIP at the time -- in fact, Uber didn't even respond). Based on my after-tax income of about $1500 monthly after expenses, i would say that Uber is not meant to be a permanent job or even to come close; my IT work gives me about 3 to 4 times the income before tax; and nothing close to the expenses. Uber is a rip off and a slave-wage sweatshop and if you disagree, you're both ignorant and stupid.


You think uber is going to cover you for an accident you had while driving for another company and 
you think someone else is ignorant and stupid??
It is true that canada sucks for ubering though


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Zomron said:


> Good luck getting married or finding a proper job: Uber is not only perveived as a low-wage or slave-wage gig for illegal immigrants, students, or people who simply can't find a real job, it IS a low-wage/slave-wage gig for illegal immigrants, students, or people who cannot find a real job. AND THAT REALITY AFFECTS YOUR LIFE CHANCES AT EVER GETTING A HOME, WIFE, or REAL JOB.


Lol.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Zomron said:


> WIFE


Who *wants* that kind of headache?!


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

MrHollick said:


> It amazes me how much negativity is on these boards frankly if you don’t like driving for Uber stop no ones forcing you and stop posting all the negative posts here let’s hear some positive stuff for a change. I make enough to pay my rent pay my bills and have a little leftover for food and I’m happy


Well the road is a two way road and Princess you can also do as you suggest about leaving and going silence.

People have the right to complain and because you dislike the complaining, well here’s a quarter call someone who cares!


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

W00dbutcher said:


> I still can make enough for cocaine and hookers!
> 
> Im kidding. Its cocaine and 1 hooker now.


And again it is enough for crack and maybe a Hustler magazine!


----------



## harcouber (Dec 4, 2017)

Mikep the kangaroo said:


> only the smartest drivers can survive long term.


This right here is the funniest thing I have ever read in regards to driving under Uber !!!


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Invisible said:


> You’re trolling because of grammatical errors. 😀


He’s trolling because Dara is never happy when someone tell the truth!


----------



## laser1 (Jul 6, 2019)

pohunohi27 said:


> I mean this isn’t for the stupid people, only for the people that are willing to listen, if they take away all the bonuses and incentives and then take more of a percentage of your take home and you’re left with say .35 per mile how are you still going to be on here saying oh yeah I’m making $45-$50 an hour when we know that’s total bullshit if you’re making $.64 per mile there’s no way you’re making $45-$50 an hour or maybe your market is paying.70 per mile you’re still not making $45-$50 an hour unless you’re doing UberLUX Uber black Uber select or Uber SUV even XL is barely making what Uber was paying last year. Because people don’t take into account the percentages that they take out of your account or earnings. But for some reason there’s always an idiot who says you don’t like it leave. I say just mind your own business and don’t worry about what other people do or say it’s none of your ****ing business.


People that claim to be making $45 are people that enjoy being shit on. Apparently never good at math nor able to face reality that they are just minions and pawns in Uber's game.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

laser1 said:


> People that claim to be making $45 are people that enjoy being shit on. Apparently never good at math nor able to face reality that they are just minions and pawns in Uber's game.


We are all minions and pawns in the game of life…


----------



## laser1 (Jul 6, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> No.


Just read what you wrote, wow how sad and pathetic you sound. If you have such little self respect and enjoy being used like a slave then by all means continue to drive around destroying your car. Try to get a grasp of basic economics it might help. Best of luck, you are Uber's type of person!


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

harcouber said:


> This right here is the funniest thing I have ever read in regards to driving under Uber !!!


there's a grain of truth in every joke

Whenever a person is joking, they are actually disguising thoughts and emotions, either subconsciously or deliberately.



https://en.m.wiktionary.org/wiki/there%27s_a_grain_of_truth_in_every_joke


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

MrHollick said:


> It amazes me how much negativity is on these boards


Me too. Until I learned this:

_Just like Uber pays ants if they complete quests, other groups pay shills for a certain minimum quantity of "on message" comments within a certain time period and this motivational method simply increases the personal output of certain shills._


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Heisenburger said:


> Me too. Until I learned this:
> 
> _Just like Uber pays ants if they complete quests, other groups pay shills for a certain minimum quantity of "on message" comments within a certain time period and this motivational method simply increases the personal output of certain shills._


Could you point me to your proof of this? Sounds like easy money. Where do I sign up?!


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

laser1 said:


> Just read what you wrote, wow how sad and pathetic you sound. If you have such little self respect and enjoy being used like a slave then by all means continue to drive around destroying your car. Try to get a grasp of





laser1 said:


> Just read what you wrote, wow how sad and pathetic you sound. If you have such little self respect and enjoy being used like a slave then by all means continue to drive around destroying your car. Try to get a grasp of basic economics it might help. Best of luck, you are Uber's type of person!





laser1 said:


> Just read what you wrote,


I keep reading it, over and over. 

No. No. No. 


I don't get it. What specifically set you off, was it the n or the o? 

I'll be waiting for you detailed explanation.


----------



## harcouber (Dec 4, 2017)

Heisenburger said:


> there's a grain of truth in every joke
> 
> Whenever a person is joking, they are actually disguising thoughts and emotions, either subconsciously or deliberately.
> 
> ...


I bet if you ask him, he was not joking but even so I found it humorous.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Zomron said:


> Good luck getting married or finding a proper job: Uber is not only perveived as a low-wage or slave-wage gig for illegal immigrants, students, or people who simply can't find a real job, it IS a low-wage/slave-wage gig for illegal immigrants, students, or people who cannot find a real job. AND THAT REALITY AFFECTS YOUR LIFE CHANCES AT EVER GETTING A HOME, WIFE, or REAL JOB.


You sound like a bitter old man. Maybe thays why you find a wife 🤔

I'd love to know how you gleaned such wonderful insight from my one word reply. A reply by to the way, to someone telling me I should leave the forum if I don't like uber. 

Please, enlighen me.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Rampage said:


> Could you point me to your proof of this?


It's a very simple self-evident truth or just axiomatic.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Rampage said:


> Where do I sign up?!


I don't have that readily available; however, I've noticed that shills here are somewhat triggered anytime someone smarter than them makes an apt comparison between their behavior and that of the opposing team:




Heisenburger said:


> _Just like Uber pays ants if they complete quests, other groups pay shills for a certain minimum quantity of "on message" comments within a certain time period and this motivational method simply increases the personal output of certain shills._


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Heisenburger said:


> I don't have that readily available; however, I've noticed that shills here are somewhat triggered anytime an accurate comparison is drawn between their comments and opposing comments:


Anyone that disagree with you must be a shill including myself, so tell us Dara why don’t you admit you cherry-pick your good ones vs the bad ones and want a driver to live in poverty while making you rich?

Better yet drive in Houston for a month and then come in with your snide opinion of all of us and tell us how great it is here in H-Town because for every fourteen dollars a mile you will get dozens of two dollar trash requests!

Also Houston is below the national average and if I remember it is like twenty percent or more, so come and teach us what we are doing wrong or will you make another snide comment by telling us that I am full of it?


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Heisenburger said:


> It's a very simple self-evident truth or just axiomatic.


You sound like the J6 committee, Mueller team, etc. “proof?…isn’t the accusation enough?”


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> Me too. Until I learned this:
> 
> _Just like Uber pays ants if they complete quests, other groups pay shills for a certain minimum quantity of "on message" comments within a certain time period and this motivational method simply increases the personal output of certain shills._


If that is true in the OP's case, then he created a 5 star thread and must of gotten paid well for the efficiency of this one. Usually, for a thread to elicit 134 responses it takes continued involvement by the OP to keep stirring the pot.

This OP created a thread with 1 comment and then disappeared but yet elicited 134 responses. If he's a shill he is a high performer!


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Seamus said:


> This OP created a thread with 1 comment and then disappeared but yet elicited 134 responses. If he's a shill he is a high performer!


The apparent mistaken assumption is that each shill uses only one account. Most shills operate at least a half dozen accounts per property. It's very easy to execute a conversation with oneself with a smattering of genuine (non shill) users chiming in here and there.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Heisenburger said:


> The apparent mistaken assumption is that each shill uses only one account. Most shills operate at least a half dozen accounts per property. It's very easy to execute a conversation with oneself with a smattering of genuine (non shill) users chiming in here and there.


Who exactly do you believe is paying for this?


----------



## Anonymously (Mar 28, 2017)

It amazes me how much negativity is on these boards frankly if you don’t like people creating post to complaining about Uber, no ones forcing you to read them. You may make enough to pay your rent and pay your bills and have a little leftover for food and your happy but others aren’t. Location matters. Your in a good location, others aren’t so let them vent. If you don’t want to see it, don’t read it.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Reported


----------



## Anonymously (Mar 28, 2017)

LOL!


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Yeah. You're kinda late to party...


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> The apparent mistaken assumption is that each shill uses only one account. Most shills operate at least a half dozen accounts per property. It's very easy to execute a conversation with oneself with a smattering of genuine (non shill) users chiming in here and there.


The lady doth protest too much, methinks.



Unhappy people will spend hours complaining about that which makes them unhappy for free. When it's a multi-billion dollar company as big and popular as Uber, there's more than enough disgruntled people to ramble on negatively for free. Absolutely no need to pay people to bad mouth them. 



Now someone who spends hours defending the multi-billion dollar company, for free, that is highly unusual. 

Besides, who would these paid shills be targeting? The 3 who are active cheerleaders of the multi-billion dollar company? No, those few people are not that important. 

Plus it would just be counter productive for any competitor to pay people to post negatively about Uber. Uber has become synonymous with rideshare and is becoming that way with delivery. 
Bad publicity for Uber has a negative effect on Lyft, grubhub and most other on demand gigs. Many new start-ups describe themselves as " We are like Uber for ..." 

It would be like Puffs tissues paying someone to bad talk the use Kleenex tissues. A large portion of the tissue using population a tissue is a Kleenex. 

Even when people choose to order a ride on the lyft app, many still refer to the ride as their uber. I've had plenty of lyft pax ask if I'm their Uber, I don't recall an uber pax ever asking if I'm their lyft. 









They can't even make the distinction when they are actively using the lyft app to give a compliment.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Anonymously (Mar 28, 2017)

Heisenburger said:


> Reported


LOL that’s so funny. I reported yours too 🤣


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Uberyouber said:


> Bump


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

Only 6 more of these threads to go to hit up.net's weekly quota.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Anonymously said:


> LOL that’s so funny. I reported yours too 🤣


It's because it was a duplicate thread title and content. A moderator has since merged.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> Who *wants* that kind of headache?!


Ya know what wife stands for?

Wash, Iron, F—-, Etc.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> It's a very simple self-evident truth or just axiomatic.


This is a repetitive and redundant statement.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> Me too. Until I learned this:
> 
> _Just like Uber pays ants if they complete quests, other groups pay shills for a certain minimum quantity of "on message" comments within a certain time period and this motivational method simply increases the personal output of certain shills._


I've posted tons of dumb shit and no one has sent me any money... where is the accounting department I need to submit forms


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Seamus said:


> If that is true in the OP's case, then he created a 5 star thread and must of gotten paid well for the efficiency of this one. Usually, for a thread to elicit 134 responses it takes continued involvement by the OP to keep stirring the pot.
> 
> This OP created a thread with 1 comment and then disappeared but yet elicited 134 responses. If he's a shill he is a high performer!


give them a bonus when the payment goes through. @MHR (LOL)


----------



## Djfourmoney (Dec 22, 2014)

Mr Ocasio said:


> Uber is here so Uber can make money period. If this forum gives you an out to relief some stress and it is the equivalent of you feeling better by screaming really loud your frustration go for it.
> You can be successful with Uber or you can go broke, the experience is different for everyone but you have to consider many factors first.
> 
> The market you drive in is important. In a market where calls are constantly coming in and the demand if high you can be successful. It all depends on your tactic, planning and behavior. But you have to be smart, it will not come easy. Eliminating non-paid miles is a must.
> ...


The only thing is venting often leads to more venting and more inaction. The years go by with no substantive change, yet they are still complaining about not making enough money or working too many hours vs money earned.

If you we're never taught or learned financial planning, how to save, when and where to spend, when to take chances and when not too, then in this age of the internet inform yourself, lots of good (and bad) financial information out there.

However what this usually comes down to for men anyway is a couple of things. You either don't make enough to live the lifestyle you want, date/marry the girl you want or live in the area of the country or another country if you want.

If you are coming from a low information job meaning no need for a formal education or training, understand that Uber is a business; Your business.

Uber is nothing more than lead generation, there are other ways to make money with it than just picking up people, food or documents.

People rather complain than explore them. I understand some people don't have a positive thought in their body, blame your parents, it is really there fault but you need to come to peace with that unless you still live with with them.

Other things you can do is supplement your income. Post the depths of the pandemic events are exploding, why not become a DJ?

I've been a DJ for a long time and while I rather play what I wanna hear which just happens to be the right song for most people, I don't particularly like the restrictive playlist of Weddings which this time of year are plentiful and highly profitable.

I learned to beat mix and scratch on Techniques 1200 turntables, but I use the sync button for convenience not as a crutch.

Anyway, that is one of many things you can do.

Personal services like properly washing a car are in high demand as well, there are more people looking for wash and detail work than there people to do it. If you are in a mostly rural/small town, that might not be the case, but in car dominated Southern California there is high demand for EXCELLENT service, that means not damaging the paint, causing a scratch and deep cleaning the interior and possibly engine compartment.

Those are two things I know how to do and do well, I rather not do them, why? Because they lock me into a location. I have a desire to go in a completely different direction. So Uber affords me the free time to explore those opportunities and run away to figure them out before pulling the plug on it, I have before.

If you want to rant, do it in a thread for that. What I find is that people looking for information (me) often run into negative post more than positive post.

This othering by calling people ants isn't productive as well.

That is why I don't post here often. Bunch of whinny dudes not ****ing the girl they want, not living the life they want, not making the money they want or about to lose one or all of the above.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

We have no budget for shills because we spend an inordinate amount of money on popcorn around here.


----------



## Djfourmoney (Dec 22, 2014)

Boca Ratman said:


> The lady doth protest too much, methinks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I agree these are the same people that would complain about a hot girlfriend, winning the lottery or finding a thank you note in their mail box.

Why are they allowed to post? Yeah Free Speech, but free speech also allows OP's which are dangerous to society. 

OP's are the type that follow you around social media to tell you they hate what you are doing. OP's post on 4Chan and other locations. OP's are just as loud about LGBTQ+ as they are about interracial relationships, it's their world view that is changing and they don't approve.

Op's post on Uber People... The people that complain about gig economy work usually fall in one of the above camps as well.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Rampage said:


> Could you point me to your proof of this? Sounds like easy money. Where do I sign up?!


Me too! I want on this imaginary gravy train!


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Djfourmoney said:


> OP's are the type that follow you around social media to tell you they hate what you are doing.


You realize you did post on OPs thread and OP hasn't posted anything since creating this thread. 


Just sayin..


----------



## Hih1 (9 mo ago)

Djfourmoney said:


> Personal services like properly washing a car are in high demand as well


Have you considered mobile car washing? At one of my staging areas, there's a van that's doing brisk business washing cars in a large shopping center parking lot. Security hasn't bothered them. They have some commercial clients and the rest probably come from the apartments in the area. Start out with one van. If it works, get more vans....


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

MHR said:


> We have no budget for shills because we spend an inordinate amount of money on popcorn around here.


Careful, long-term exposure to microwave popcorn has been known to cause cancer and popcorn lung .


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

MHR said:


> We have no budget for shills


They're compensated by other entities. This is merely one of their playgrounds.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> Careful, long-term exposure to microwave popcorn has been known to cause cancer and popcorn lung .


Great one more thing that will kill me sooner. I want off this game of life. I love microwave popcorn with my cheesy jalapeño salt. I’m gonna have to start having more.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Great one more thing that will kill me sooner. I want off this game of life. I love microwave popcorn with my cheesy jalapeño salt. I’m gonna have to start having more.


Back up.

Cheesy. Jalapeño. Salt. 

I need details, please!


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Heisenburger said:


> They're compensated by other entities. This is merely one of their playgrounds.


 😂


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> They're compensated by other entities. This is merely one of their playgrounds.


So like the taxi cartel? 

The Domino's delivery guys? 

Maybe it goes deeper, and it's a conglomerates that own private jails, uber & lyft have to be cutting down on DUIs and subsequent crimes like dwls, and VOPs which in turn affects the jail's census. 

Maybe it's foreign government, it's harder to control people when they have money. 

Maybe it's Elon Musk. Full self driving is ready and he's completing his fleet of robo taxis/ self driving rideshare as speak. He just needs to kill off the competition be he releases millions of Tesla's and his taxi/rideshare app in his way to become the world's 1st trillionaire. 

Yeah, it's definitely Elon.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

MHR said:


> Back up.
> 
> Cheesy. Jalapeño. Salt.
> 
> I need details, please!


It’s awesome, along with the dill pickle salt. I want to try the buffalo wings one next.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Djfourmoney said:


> I agree these are the same people that would complain about a hot girlfriend, winning the lottery or finding a thank you note in their mail box.


Several years ago the Corporation I worked for decided to go all out and have our annual meeting in Maui, Hawaii. 5 days at a top resort ALL expenses paid, open bar, excursion, etc. AND we got to bring our spouses! Whilst sitting around the pool enjoying a free beverage I overheard the people next to me complaining about the free gift they received the night before, and that they didn’t have the brand of Gin they wanted!


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Seamus said:


> Several years ago the Corporation I worked for decided to go all out and have our annual meeting in Maui, Hawaii. 5 days at a top resort ALL expenses paid, open bar, excursion, etc. AND we got to bring our spouses! Whilst sitting around the pool enjoying a free beverage I overheard the people next to me complaining about the free gift they received the night before, and that they didn’t have the brand of Gin they wanted!


Same thing here. I used to have a supplier that sent all the dealers that bought a lot of their product on a cool 5 day trip to an all inclusive resort (for two). On one trip, my wife and I was talking to another dealer and his wife at the pool and they were complaining that the resort in Costa Rica wasn’t as good as the Sandals in Jamaica from a previous year. 😂😂.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Invisible said:


> It’s awesome, along with the dill pickle salt. I want to try the buffalo wings one next.
> View attachment 670014
> 
> View attachment 670013


Now this is something useful I can get behind!


----------



## UberSlavery (Dec 7, 2015)

Too many drivers got in the game when Uber X started and the yellow taxi plummeted. That's when Uber started to tank income wise. Though we all hated Uber pool trips, it was the last lifeline and sure way to hit multiple bonuses weekly on Uber X though at this point u were essentially a dollar cab.

When those bonuses started to decline and rates started to decline all while Uber started secretly taking a bigger cut (When I started Uber only took 10%) and then they came up with the tier system (blue/platinum/diamond) the game was over. Most drivers that did well in Uber where driving between 2013-2015 Uber SUV/Black exclusively. So I understand the frustration but it been time to move on.


----------



## Wil Mette (Jan 15, 2015)

duncanoneil1214 said:


> Look this is simple! Why do you assert that only the "rate per mile" matters?
> If I get $417.85 for the week and put in 16.08 hours I made $26.87 per hour!


You grossed $26.87 per hour!
Your net was less, maybe much less, depending on your expenses per mile & your mileage.
If you drove 320 miles (16 hours * 20 mph) at a cost of 25 cents per mile, you still made $21 per hour. 
Quite doable in most markets if your significant other doesn't mind you working Friday & Saturday nights.
Much harder to do if you are a 60-hour-per-week driver.


----------



## Wil Mette (Jan 15, 2015)

Rampage said:


> Where do I sign up?!


Get an advanced degree in Marketing, move to San Francisco, & then apply to Uber.
Verifiable experience at another company will help a lot.
They will probably will offer you $15 per hour plus bonuses of up to $400,000 per year. They will not tell you if anyone got near the $400,000 bonus or what the average shill makes.
*Sales and marketing: Uber* sales and marketing was $1.3 billion. Not all of that went to shills, but how many Uber ads have you seen lately?


----------



## duncanoneil1214 (10 mo ago)

Wil Mette said:


> You grossed $26.87 per hour!
> Your net was less, maybe much less, depending on your expenses per mile & your mileage.
> If you drove 320 miles (16 hours * 20 mph) at a cost of 25 cents per mile, you still made $21 per hour.
> Quite doable in most markets if your significant other doesn't mind you working Friday & Saturday nights.
> Much harder to do if you are a 60-hour-per-week driver.


You do know the same is true of a paycheck from any business!
Why the focus on stats anyway? The important thing is what does doing the job do to your bill and bank accounts. I have been able to pay all the bills, have more in pocket. and add monies into savings. Well enough that savings increased by multiple thousands per year.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

duncanoneil1214 said:


> You do know the same is true of a paycheck from any business!
> Why the focus on stats anyway? The important thing is what does doing the job do to your bill and bank accounts. I have been able to pay all the bills, have more in pocket. and add monies into savings. Well enough that savings increased by multiple thousands per year.


I think we focus on numbers too much also. Everybody agrees that your not going to get rich doing ride share but for many of us it pays the bills. No different than any other job. I have friends who commute over an hour each way to work and spend $120 or more on gas/tolls. We could calculate their exact hourly rate after gas, tolls, lunch, and maintenance but to most people it's just the cost of doing business. Unless your trying to make Uber a career its just another job for most people.


----------



## injunred73 (10 mo ago)

Chrisgotcheated said:


> Anyone on here saying they are making $30 an hour after gas and expenses is full of shit. See you guys haven’t seen Uber at it’s worst. You know the insurance for all their leases and owned cars is worthless it’s a company they created when need arose to keep money themselves just like with their background check company they started when they needed that. Those guys were rejecting everyone because they were reading the legend for dmv codes and thought everyone had all of these violations. They have theft of yours and customers money written right into code. They hired zen desk for customer Service with the express intent on do anything with the calls you want as long as we don’t get them. For a small fender bender you will be kicked off application until you jump through all their hoops. Let’s face it the exact opposite is true you have to be pretty stupid or desperate to make it more than 60 days with uber. Corporate America or a large part of it has said if they make it at Uber beyond 90 days they probably not the type of person we want here so anyone with Uber on resume is filed in the trash. They are regarded as the dregs of society and uber treats them accordingly. So please, it’s not for the stupid? It’s exclusively for the logic impaired.


Come to atlanta, ga, and work friday or saturday night in buckhead the rich bar area. It surges non stop because the girls don't want to walk 3 blocks in high heels to the next bar they want to go to. 5 minute rides 25 dollars each. It's ignorant to say "Anyone on here saying they are making $30 an hour after gas and expenses is full of shit", just sheer ignorance.  You can make that easily after expenses if you work WHERE and WHEN the demand is. I don't drive there every weekend but the weekend nights i do I make MORE than 30 an hour after expenses.


----------



## sfbayoldguy (Nov 7, 2014)

Alex1982 said:


> I was making $60 an hour in SF.


With no benefits and before expenses and taxes. That is tough in Frisco. Hope it's just a side gig.


----------



## robert2 (Nov 7, 2015)

injunred73 said:


> Come to atlanta, ga, and work friday or saturday night in buckhead the rich bar area. It surges non stop because the girls don't want to walk 3 blocks in high heels to the next bar they want to go to. 5 minute rides 25 dollars each. It's ignorant to say "Anyone on here saying they are making $30 an hour after gas and expenses is full of shit", just sheer ignorance. You can make that easily after expenses if you work WHERE and WHEN the demand is. I don't drive there every weekend but the weekend nights i do I make MORE than 30 an hour after expenses.


Of course there are moments when you can clear $30 an hour but that is rare not nearly a weekly average. My estimate for normal business hours is gross $20 + per hour- deliver food with a bicycle and you will surely beat the minimum wage


----------



## Djfourmoney (Dec 22, 2014)

Boca Ratman said:


> You realize you did post on OPs thread and OP hasn't posted anything since creating this thread.
> 
> 
> Just sayin..


 Not that kind of OP's, the kind that invaded the Capital on Jan 6th. Not the "Original Poster" sorry I didn't make that clarification.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Djfourmoney said:


> Not that kind of OP's, the kind that invaded the Capital on Jan 6th. Not the "Original Poster" sorry I didn't make that clarification.


Oh.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Djfourmoney said:


> Not that kind of OP's, the kind that invaded the Capital on Jan 6th. Not the "Original Poster" sorry I didn't make that clarification.


Go back and read all of your posts on this thread then consider slapping yourself.


----------



## Conporbos (Oct 11, 2017)

injunred73 said:


> It's ignorant to say "Anyone on here saying they are making $30 an hour after gas and expenses is full of shit", just sheer ignorance. You can make that easily after expenses if you work WHERE and WHEN the demand is. I don't drive there every weekend but the weekend nights i do I make MORE than 30 an hour after expenses.


Take this scene, except imagine he’s describing the times and places where Uber can be profitable.


----------



## Diamond-drive77 (May 21, 2020)

I have....


----------



## groovycora (6 mo ago)

On a positive note I like meeting new people. And I am free from office politics. I am making about $20/hr weekends/ $17 hr/weekdays. I start an office job soon and I am thinking "shoot...can't take a vacation when I want. Attendance strikes when I or my kid is sick". I will give it a go but might go back to Uber full time, People say you can't do it full time and maybe there is a shortage in OKC but requests are non stop. And often requests 1/2 mile away so little driving. I usually sign off at 10 or 11 PM with my phone blowing up on more requests. I signed on at 5 AM today just out of curiosity and my phone was still blowing up.Office job or not I will still Uber on.,,,


----------



## lumam1 (6 mo ago)

Uber has been very good to us. Even with the gas pricing issue, we could still make it up with the bonus. Now we are going down. Uber offers $45 for 70 trips in weekdays and goes $220 to $140 for 50 trips weekend. This is getting out of hands and I don't know how low Uber wants to go with that.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

injunred73 said:


> Come to atlanta, ga, and work friday or saturday night in buckhead the rich bar area. It surges non stop because the girls don't want to walk 3 blocks in high heels to the next bar they want to go to. 5 minute rides 25 dollars each. It's ignorant to say "Anyone on here saying they are making $30 an hour after gas and expenses is full of shit", just sheer ignorance. You can make that easily after expenses if you work WHERE and WHEN the demand is. I don't drive there every weekend but the weekend nights i do I make MORE than 30 an hour after expenses.


Its possible to make $30+ on weekends when there is surge and/or its a holiday weekend and the white people are in a tipping mood.

$30/hr net for a full time driver is going to be more difficult. Also market dependent.


----------



## Evaunit01berserk (May 28, 2015)

MrHollick said:


> It amazes me how much negativity is on these boards frankly if you don’t like driving for Uber stop no ones forcing you and stop posting all the negative posts here let’s hear some positive stuff for a change. I make enough to pay my rent pay my bills and have a little leftover for food and I’m happy


You first bro. Go get your sunshine kick from the 5 hour airport queue


----------



## Hoofhearted7 (Nov 24, 2021)

MrHollick said:


> It amazes me how much negativity is on these boards frankly if you don’t like driving for Uber stop no ones forcing you and stop posting all the negative posts here let’s hear some positive stuff for a change. I make enough to pay my rent pay my bills and have a little leftover for food and I’m happy


That’s cool for you buddy, what if they all of a sudden turn the tap off on you, as in your happy you do ur job offer great service then one day for no good reason your average hourly goes from $30 to $12. Would it be ok with you? Would you continue at $12/hr? In that situation would it be ok for you to have a vent or should we just be happy for those remaining that sleeze onto female pax arrive at pick up and cancel don’t shower etc continue to be ok in ubers algorithm but you gotta find a new side hustle to make ends meet? Just asking 🤷‍♂️


----------



## reroka (Sep 7, 2021)

I knew what I was getting in to when I signed up to do this part time. I have no complaints because I am using this gig work as intended, which is part time work to pay bill or have an extra 500 to 1000. Month


----------



## Junior96 (Nov 4, 2018)

Judge and Jury said:


> Seems OP joined this forum in 2015.
> 
> Further, you are advocating that one dollar a mile is a worthy goal.
> 
> Maybe OP could teach you a thing or two.


i didnt see where he mentioned worthy anywhere, and have you actually seen how many miles we log in a day, counting all miles, It more than 100. BTW, the person who is not allowed to voice opinions or to have a rant every ow and then, these are the individuals that wind up hearing voices and hiding in a book repository taking shots at anyone driving by.


----------



## reroka (Sep 7, 2021)

Lyft turn the tap off on me for streaks. So I won’t be driving this weeks. I did get a quest for 72 rides and get like 200.


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

Honestly...

Driving is like my therapy, and I get paid for it.

My clients want to be treated like Ms Daisey


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

reroka said:


> Lyft turn the tap off on me for streaks. So I won’t be driving this weeks. I did get a quest for 72 rides and get like 200.


Okay, so it's not just me.

Uber keeps me active enough.

No cheese... no drive


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

Just observing from the road and feedback from Pax...

I don't want to be a stressed Uber driver weaving in and out of traffic. 

You will never make up enough distance and time to compensate for life's poor choices that put you behind the wheel of fate.


----------



## bretlallen18 (6 mo ago)

lumam1 said:


> Uber has been very good to us. Even with the gas pricing issue, we could still make it up with the bonus. Now we are going down. Uber offers $45 for 70 trips in weekdays and goes $220 to $140 for 50 trips weekend. This is getting out of hands and I don't know how low Uber wants to go with that.


This weekend there was not bonus, I have never seen that before. Is that a normal thing?


----------



## Benniethecab (Nov 6, 2018)

Hoofhearted7 said:


> That’s cool for you buddy, what if they all of a sudden turn the tap off on you, as in your happy you do ur job offer great service then one day for no good reason your average hourly goes from $30 to $12. Would it be ok with you? Would you continue at $12/hr? In that situation would it be ok for you to have a vent or should we just be happy for those remaining that sleeze onto female pax arrive at pick up and cancel don’t shower etc continue to be ok in ubers algorithm but you gotta find a new side hustle to make ends meet? Just asking 🤷‍♂️


So how is that different from any other job? I’m not saying you should like it but you have to be prepared for it to happen. If how Uber and Lyft treat you bothers you enough, look for another job. People do it every day.


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

FerengiBob said:


> Okay, so it's not just me.
> 
> Uber keeps me active enough.
> 
> No cheese... no drive


I think most of us that complain about Uber have been driving for 7-8+ years when we use to make a killing doing this. Over the years we've gone from making $40-$50/hour to $15-$20/hour if that and are now complaining over the fact Uber has screwed most of us by continuing to play games on us with the fares by raising, then lowering them, giving us the option to set our own fare prices then taking it away, removing the destination info, ect. and that's what we're pissed about. Or how about the fact Uber use to take 20% now take up to 60% when gas prices are at an all time high, inflation is at 15%, and those of us that live in Cali are really hurting because rents are an average $2000 for a 1 bed apt. And that, my friend is why we complain about Uber!!!


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Evaunit01berserk said:


> You first bro. Go get your sunshine kick from the 5 hour airport queue


5 reactions to a comment from a user with 5 comments in 7 years? Sus.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Hoofhearted7 said:


> Would it be ok with you? Would you continue at $12/hr?


Have you heard of the Great Resignation? The gig economy in general, and rideshare in particular, are not immune.



> In 2021, according to the U.S. Bureau of Labor Statistics, over 47 million Americans voluntarily quit their jobs — an unprecedented mass exit from the workforce, spurred on by Covid-19, that is now widely being called the Great Resignation. Worker shortages are apparent everywhere: Gas stations and dentists offices alike have reduced their hours of operation because they can’t find new employees to replace those who have quit. The Great Resignation, we’re told, has upended the relationship between workers and the labor market.
> 
> 
> But such talk is overblown. A record number of workers did quit their jobs in 2021, it’s true. However, if you consider that number in the context of total employment during the past dozen years, as illustrated in Figure 1, you can see that what we are living through is not just short-term turbulence provoked by the pandemic but rather the continuation of a long-term trend.
> ...


Just asking.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Hoofhearted7 said:


> Would it be ok with you? Would you continue at $12/hr?





> How Many Uber Drivers Quit Per Year?
> 
> The high turnover rate is one of the most significant issues that Uber and other rideshare apps face with drivers, both before COVID-19 and now. *Every year, a vast percentage of new Uber drivers quit and move on to other jobs. Only 3% of drivers who signed up to drive for Uber are still driving with them a year later.*
> 
> ...


----------



## gtrplayingman (Sep 15, 2014)

Complaining about your job is a global, cross-cultural, time honored tradition. Nothing bad about it.
If you really hated your job that much, you would have a plan to leave. Uber does have the ASU free classes offer, and...I'm taking it. Majoring in (Computer) User Experience with a side of Data Science. Degree #3, so I can skip the elective BS for the most part. And I have some home office stuff I can double down on.
I don't mind driving Uber (UberLyft and UberEats, occasionally) but I can do better. We all can.


----------



## Yankeelostinfla (Dec 29, 2020)

bretlallen18 said:


> This weekend there was not bonus, I have never seen that before. Is that a normal thing?


Here in Bay County FL, it has been a long time without bonuses, or streaks
No 'opportunities ' on Uber, either


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Yankeelostinfla said:


> Here in Bay County FL, it has been a long time without bonuses, or streaks
> No 'opportunities ' on Uber, either


Local economies are a *huge* driver of customer demand and subsequently determines availability and amounts of incentive compensation.


----------



## Conporbos (Oct 11, 2017)

OP after getting called out for trite and obnoxious post.


----------



## Djfourmoney (Dec 22, 2014)

gtrplayingman said:


> Complaining about your job is a global, cross-cultural, time honored tradition. Nothing bad about it.
> If you really hated your job that much, you would have a plan to leave. Uber does have the ASU free classes offer, and...I'm taking it. Majoring in (Computer) User Experience with a side of Data Science. Degree #3, so I can skip the elective BS for the most part. And I have some home office stuff I can double down on.
> I don't mind driving Uber (UberLyft and UberEats, occasionally) but I can do better. We all can.


 Correct it can be used a bridge to other things. That has always been my goal and I am closing in on it. Once I stop doing it,I will keep the app as a back up for up to two years, just in case I have to earn some money quickly or I get bored.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

reroka said:


> I knew what I was getting in to when I signed up to do this part time. I have no complaints because I am using this gig work as intended, which is part time work to pay bill or have an extra 500 to 1000. Month


Uber "intended" rideshare to be FULL TIME. That's how they set it up and that's how they need it for them to survive.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

bretlallen18 said:


> This weekend there was not bonus, I have never seen that before. Is that a normal thing?


It's your new normal.

As the economy tanks, new drivers are flooding onto the system. Uber doesn't need to offer incentives to work like they used to. As Dara says, high inflation is helping Uber ease new drivers onto the system (at your expense).











Source:








More new drivers are joining Uber because everything is more expensive


“The most obvious effect of inflation seems to be getting more drivers on the platform,” CEO Dara Khosrowshahi said.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## Conporbos (Oct 11, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> Uber "intended" rideshare to be FULL TIME. That's how they set it up and that's how they need it for them to survive.


It seems that everyone that holds that opinion (of the guy you’re responding to) is fairly ignorant of the history of Uber. Remember when they were advertising “top drivers make 90k annually with Uber, sign up now!” Then after being sued by the FCC and hitting their recruitment goals, they retroactively coined the (incredibly annoying and belittling) ‘get your side hustle on’ campaign. Hmm, 90k sure sounds like a ‘side hustle’ *sarcasm*

Then there’s that nice little fact that the 15% of drivers doing this full time are fulfilling 80% of the entirety of the ride requests. Essentially providing the whole ‘reliability’ element that one should think is where the value of the service is. So you’re correct, they rely on full timers completely, but cater and peddle to the part time.


----------



## Stickshiftpsycho (Aug 21, 2021)

W00dbutcher said:


> I still can make enough for cocaine and hookers!
> 
> Im kidding. Its cocaine and 1 hooker now.


lmao


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> And I've been driving professionally before this forum existed or Uber was a glimmer in Travis Kalanick's eye.
> 
> And you have to admit the OP's post is rather newbie like, and only 54 posts in 8 years?
> 
> ...


Ha Ha!

Content creation on this forum is a indicator of profitability?

Seems your posts, based on your moniker, would be detail oriented.

One dollar a mile is ludicrous.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Junior96 said:


> i didnt see where he mentioned worthy anywhere, and have you actually seen how many miles we log in a day, counting all miles, It more than 100. BTW, the person who is not allowed to voice opinions or to have a rant every ow and then, these are the individuals that wind up hearing voices and hiding in a book repository taking shots at anyone driving by.


So, you're the one that was laying prone on the grassy knoll?

By the way, the miles logged during a day is normally controlled by the decline button


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

Judge and Jury said:


> Ha Ha!
> 
> One dollar a mile is ludicrous.


Oh really?


----------



## 234267 (6 mo ago)

TeaintheD said:


> These are the people that would complain about winning the lotto. The issue is their mind, not the situation.


🌻🌻🌻This🌻🌻🌻

I really do think that there are some folks who are not happy unless they are complaining about something. My late brother died at the age of 48...he was largely the same way. Anger was his best friend. When he passed away, we found letters he had written to churches, restaurants, etc.... admonishing them for his experience while visiting them. In one of the letters he even wrote that he didn't want a reply. When a reply was sent, we found a copy of the letter he was sent with a copy of the letter he wrote them complaining about having received a reply. 

If his death proved anything to me...it is that life is too short to spend much time on such matters. We all should do better in this realm. Some should do a lot better.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Oh really?





ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Oh really?


So, the ride share guy is advocating a dollar a mile as profitable?

He makes most of his profits from advertisers.

Likely an unprofitable driver.


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

what if i like it?


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

Judge and Jury said:


> So, the ride share guy is advocating a dollar a mile as profitable?
> 
> He makes most of his profits from advertisers.
> 
> Likely an unprofitable driver.


Keep thinking that way. 😆


----------



## Saquan (Oct 15, 2018)

i drive just to get my hooker money, innercity black young girls the best over 18 of course.

i also try and get them to use me as driver to thier outcalls, works well


hooker money is all i need to drive for.

my full time gig is good, so happy hooking boy s


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Special shout-out to Mr. Hollick. Never dreamed in a million years this thread would of survived the passage of time and still going strong. Must be a sensitive topic for discussion. 😂


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

Saquan said:


> i drive just to get my hooker money, innercity black young girls the best over 18 of course.
> 
> i also try and get them to use me as driver to thier outcalls, works well
> 
> ...


Maybe you should try the methadone clinics for all the white heroin addicts. T


----------



## Saquan (Oct 15, 2018)

no no no clean young beatuiful women not on drugs is a tremendous society.

I stay away from the wt, no thanks on that.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Special shout-out to Mr. Hollick.


 I honestly still can't see why so many were triggered by such a simple statement:


MrHollick said:


> I make enough to pay my *rent* pay my *bills* and have *a little leftover* for food


I guess they're just pansies. 😔


----------



## Hugh G. (5 mo ago)

MrHollick said:


> It amazes me how much negativity is on these boards frankly if you don’t like driving for Uber stop no ones forcing you and stop posting all the negative posts here let’s hear some positive stuff for a change. I make enough to pay my rent pay my bills and have a little leftover for food and I’m happy


Ok boss


----------



## Saquan (Oct 15, 2018)

tremendous ***** out here today


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> I honestly still can't see why so many were triggered by such a simple statement:
> 
> 
> I guess they're just pansies. 😔


I don't like being told to quit the only job I have ever been able to last longer than 2 weeks in. Your threatening my livelihood. 😂


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

TLF said:


> 🌻🌻🌻This🌻🌻🌻
> 
> I really do think that there are some folks who are not happy unless they are complaining about something. My late brother died at the age of 48...he was largely the same way. Anger was his best friend. When he passed away, we found letters he had written to churches, restaurants, etc.... admonishing them for his experience while visiting them. In one of the letters he even wrote that he didn't want a reply. When a reply was sent, we found a copy of the letter he was sent with a copy of the letter he wrote them complaining about having received a reply.
> 
> If his death proved anything to me...it is that life is too short to spend much time on such matters. We all should do better in this realm. Some should do a lot better.


Sorry about your brother’s death. Yes we can all do better and many people forget that life is precious. What matters is people, not material possessions. And we can all find ways to positively impact this world.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> I honestly still can't see why so many were triggered by such a simple statement:
> 
> 
> I guess they're just pansies. 😔


If you name call, such as calling people pansies, and don’t try to see another person’s perspective and respect his/her opinion, that can trigger some.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

MrHollick said:


> stop posting all the negative posts here let’s hear some positive stuff for a change.


If we stop all the whining, moaning, b!tching and fussing on this forum...then there's no forum.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

#1husler said:


> If we stop all the whining, moaning, b!tching and fussing on this forum...then there's no forum.


I see the error of my ways and repent. I henceforth endeavor to contribute to the whining, moaning, b!tching and fussing. 😁


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

#1husler said:


> If we stop all the whining, moaning, b!tching and fussing on this forum...then there's no forum.


We could have a forum of constructive posts with drivers contributing to help other drivers.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Heisenburger said:


> I see the error of my ways and repent. I henceforth endeavor to contribute to the whining, moaning, b!tching and fussing. 😁


That's the spirit!


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

The fact is most of you here that like to play the numbers game, if you had a normal job and you cleared for example $60,000 after taxes, almost none of you would take out the cost of commuting, the cost of car depreciation, the cost of car payments, the cost of gas, the car maintenance, the cost of your cell phone, the cost of insurance, the cost of eating lunch, the cost of cleaning your clothes if you had an office job, the cost of buying new clothes, buying new shoes, none of you would take all that out and then turn around and say but I only make $35,000 a year I don't actually make $60,000


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> if you had a normal job and you cleared for example $60,000 after taxes, almost none of you would take out the cost of commuting...


Yeah, and the amusing part is that their vehicle will most likely be traded in within 10 years and they'll be credited trade-in value of approximately 10% of their original purchase price, or $3k on a $30k new car. They have literally lost $27k over 10 years, or $2.7k annualized depreciation expense. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Heisenburger said:


> Yeah, and the amusing part is that their vehicle will most likely be traded in within 10 years and they'll be credited trade-in value of approximately 10% of their original purchase price, or $3k on a $30k new car. They have literally lost $27k over 10 years, or $2.7k annualized depreciation expense. 🤦‍♂️


they paid $2.7 k per year to go to and from work, not including all the other expenses i listed.

But wait according to their magical numbers, isn't it actually more than that, don't they always say is 50 something cent per mile to drive a car I don't remember the exact amount cuz I get dizzy looking at all these stupid numbers.

These mystical uber number calculations, reminds me of the thing big businesses do when they say they didn't make a profit, yes I'm not stupid I know when they say they didn't make a profit that means they couldn't pay their shareholders, but it doesn't mean they didn't pay themselves a salary pay their employees pay their cost of doing business and pay the cost of improving their business, it means they couldn't pay their shareholders, well we driving uber or not a big business we make money to pay our bills, we're not driving Uber to make a profit of a Fortune 500 company,

You're depreciation of your 25-$30,000 car over three or four years, yes is the cost of doing business, it's the same as if you had a kiosk inside of a mall and you were paying $2,000 a month to have that space inside the mall that's your cost of doing business, you wouldn't think a thing of paying that, but it still same as paying that God damn depreciation on your car if you're driving Uber full time that's your business expense.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

ramseerber said:


> Do you want people to just make up heartfelt encounters and unicorn posts?


Maybe, just maybe, @MrHollick is channeling his inner Jackie DeShannon.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> The fact is most of you here that like to play the numbers game, if you had a normal job and you cleared for example $60,000 after taxes, almost none of you would take out the cost of commuting, the cost of car depreciation, the cost of car payments, the cost of gas, the car maintenance, the cost of your cell phone, the cost of insurance, the cost of eating lunch, the cost of cleaning your clothes if you had an office job, the cost of buying new clothes, buying new shoes, none of you would take all that out and then turn around and say but I only make $35,000 a year I don't actually make $60,000


When I get back to the corporate world, I absolutely will do this. Uber has taught me the real value of my time.

A 100k+ salaried job, after taxes is not much more than a FT Uber driver can make. When you consider forced OT (deadlines, client meetings), car expense, commute time, clothes budget, team lunches, etc, the take home is not as much as you'd think.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

OldBay said:


> When I get back to the corporate world, I absolutely will do this. Uber has taught me the real value of my time.
> 
> A 100k+ salaried job, after taxes is not much more than a FT Uber driver can make. When you consider forced OT (deadlines, client meetings), car expense, commute time, clothes budget, team lunches, etc, the take home is not as much as you'd think.


I just get so tired of hearing people add every single expense of their car as the cost of doing uber, for example I just bought a $50 tire inflator for my car you know the one you plug into your 12 volt receptacle in your car, that is needed for any car, but I know some here will go oh well if i wasn't driving Uber I wouldn't need a tire inflator every single flat tire is not a major issue sometimes it's just slow leak having a tire inflator buys you time to get to a tire shop every car should have a damn tire inflator so I'm not going to add the 50 bucks as the cost of doing Uber.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

painfreepc said:


> I just get so tired of hearing people add every single expense of their car as the cost of doing uber, for example I just bought a $50 tire inflator for my car you know the one you plug into your 12 volt receptacle in your car, that is needed for any car, but I know some here will go oh well if i wasn't driving Uber I wouldn't need a tire inflator every single flat tire is not a major issue sometimes it's just slow leak having a tire inflator buys you time to get to a tire shop every car should have a damn tire inflator so I'm not going to add the 50 bucks as the cost of doing Uber.


You’re forgetting that many salaries with traditional jobs include employer contribution to health coverage, 401k match, PTO, etc. My company matches my 401k, I get 3 weeks PTO and holidays off while paid, a few times I week, we get free lunches. I have a company paid cell phone, and I’m reimbursed for mileage. I got a Christmas bonus with my last company. 

Many companies are now business casual, so less need for business clothes, unless you’re in finance. And my car will need less repairs, less gas and will live much longer now than I’m not using it full-time to drive.


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

Nats121 said:


> Uber "intended" rideshare to be FULL TIME. That's how they set it up and that's how they need it for them to survive.


Hmm. I thought I heard the CEO say a couple years back that Uber ride-share was never intended to be a full time job but a side gig. 🤔

I’ll have to find that article….
(Even though this conversation is a little old)


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> I just get so tired of hearing people add every single expense of their car as the cost of doing uber, for example I just bought a $50 tire inflator for my car you know the one you plug into your 12 volt receptacle in your car, that is needed for any car, but I know some here will go oh well if i wasn't driving Uber I wouldn't need a tire inflator every single flat tire is not a major issue sometimes it's just slow leak having a tire inflator buys you time to get to a tire shop every car should have a damn tire inflator so I'm not going to add the 50 bucks as the cost of doing Uber.


It’s your right to write off “whatever” you can…. and a tire inflator is probably justifiable “and” smart. No one knows better than the driver, their experiences, their car, and their area.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

ZippityDoDa said:


> It’s your right to write off “whatever” you can…. and a tire inflator is probably justifiable “and” smart. No one knows better than the driver, their experiences, their car, and their area.


Well here we go again with what the paperwork it says and what you can do with the paperwork, I'm not talking about the paperwork, I'm talking about openly stating that every single expense of your car is due to uber, cell phone for example I paid $45 a month for my cell phone yes I can write that off of my taxes but that actually has nothing to do with why I pay $45 for my cell phone not due to uber, I paid $32 a month for unlimited car washes I would pay that if I was doing Uber or not yes I can write it off and I'm glad I can write it off wonderful but I don't go around telling other people who want to drive Uber that the expense of driving Uber includes my car washes and my cell phone, and everything else on your car is not 100% due to Uber yes you can write it off once again I'm glad we can write it off, guess because I need two or three extra pair of tires for my car it's lifetime all those pairs of tires is not due to Uber at least one or two of those pair of tires is due to my own use, that's what I'm saying why is it you don't get it I'm lost.

At my corner store where I live I'm there at least twice a day, people ask me about uber, and yes I tell them they're going to have car depreciation yes they're going to have to buy extra pairs of tires doing its lifetime yes they're going to have to do more oil changes yes they're going to have to buy gas and if they want to Uber they're going to have to run the numbers and figure out if the profits justify for depreciation and the expenses, I don't throw them out some random number like it's going to cost you 80 cents a mile to move your car that tells them absolutely nothing,

For the last few months or so for the ones that have a serious conversation with me I do add the dollar per mile pick up thing, where your miles to go get them and the miles for their trip pay should be more than those miles I have started adding that to the conversation so they at least hit the ground running if they start running uber


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

ZippityDoDa said:


> Hmm. I thought I heard the CEO say a couple years back that Uber ride-share was never intended to be a full time job but a side gig. 🤔
> 
> I’ll have to find that article….
> (Even though this conversation is a little old)


Travis and Dara are both liars, so making false statements about the job not being intended as full time would be in character for them.

The "never intended to be full time" myth has been debunked many many times over the years on this website but keeps getting repeated anyway.

Uber got in trouble with the govt and had to pay a fine for false-advertising high full-time earnings in their recruitment advertisements.

Travis encouraged drivers to invest in fleets of lease vehicles as a "lucrative and sustainable business opportunity".

Uber is partnered with Hertz for weekly rentals for hundreds of dollars per week. ($400+)

Etc, etc, etc.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

ZippityDoDa said:


> Hmm. I thought I heard the CEO say a couple years back that Uber ride-share was never intended to be a full time job but a side gig. 🤔
> 
> I’ll have to find that article….
> (Even though this conversation is a little old)


I totally believe you saw them say that, and they are absolute liars, they've been offering us full-time incentives for years how else could anybody do 80 90 or 100 rides in a week to get some super incentive unless they were driving full time.


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

Saquan said:


> no no no clean young beatuiful women not on drugs is a tremendous society.
> 
> I stay away from the wt, no thanks on that.


I'm mean the NEMT scheduled rides from methadone clinics. Rides are plentiful! 

Opioid epidemic is real in white America 🇺🇸 

Sad 😔 😟


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)




----------



## Wil Mette (Jan 15, 2015)

If you like it, 
stay & work to make it better or
wait until you can not stand it.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Deleted


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)




----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Heisenburger said:


> The apparent mistaken assumption is that each shill uses only one account. Most shills operate at least a half dozen accounts per property. It's very easy to execute a conversation with oneself with a smattering of genuine (non shill) users chiming in here and there.


Apply that logic to the 2020 election, COVID, etc, and you’ll be cancelled.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Diamondraider said:


> Apply that logic to the 2020 election, COVID, etc, and you’ll be cancelled.


The difference is that credible evidence exists for my assertion.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Well if that's what makes you happy then great.
> 
> However your likely a new driver and haven't yet figured out the costs of doing Uber for a living. I have and it doesn't compensate appropriately for the amount of effort required compared to working a normal job.
> 
> ...


I know this is an old post but I just have to respond. If you drove 100,000 in a year and only made $20,000 after taxes you are doing it wrong. Even in a city with surges how can you not have enough business miles to deduct to make the math better? Are you capturing every mile you are entitled to?


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> I know this is an old post but I just have to respond. If you drove 100,000 in a year and only made $20,000 after taxes you are doing it wrong. Even in a city with surges how can you not have enough business miles to deduct to make the math better? Are you capturing every mile you are entitled to?


Yes, I use odometer miles and not Ubers miles. I take the total odometer miles and deduct any personal trips which is few and far between.

Many long trips where I'm too tired to daisy chain a bunch of shorties on the way back so the app goes off but those miles count also as its part of a trip I wouldn't have taken if not for Uber.


----------



## OakleyFan (Jul 6, 2020)

In Austin, it is easy to make $500 a day. 
Where do you live and what is your daily average?


----------



## OakleyFan (Jul 6, 2020)

wallae said:


> Just pennies short of 500 in 16 hours
> 20 a trip
> 31 an hour when I feel like working


Where do you drive?


----------



## OakleyFan (Jul 6, 2020)

Alex1982 said:


> I was making $60 an hour in SF.


Was? Not now?


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> I know this is an old post but I just have to respond. If you drove 100,000 in a year and only made $20,000 after taxes you are doing it wrong. Even in a city with surges how can you not have enough business miles to deduct to make the math better? Are you capturing every mile you are entitled to?


He drives an F150. With gas at $4/gal, that is at least 40/c mile right there.

He cherrypicks long trips from his home. Probably more dead miles than most drivers.

Or he is just trolling us all.


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

OldBay said:


> He drives an F150. With gas at $4/gal, that is at least 40/c mile right there.
> 
> He cherrypicks long trips from his home. Probably more dead miles than most drivers.
> 
> Or he is just trolling us all.


An F150 is XL? no way he makes that on X, the odds of him getting really long trips that many times is very hard, unless he is in a market that pays, then again... 129 hours... God...


----------



## UberSail (6 mo ago)

If every time a worker just "left it because we didn't like it" instead of demanding better, there would be no 40 hour workweek, 8 hour workday, overtime pay, unemployment insurance, disability, anti- discrimination, et cetera.

Your statement is thoughtless and flippant. Why don't you stuff it and be thankful.


----------

